# My Files Explorer no longer allows me to access app folders



## GinOkami428 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm having an issue where I can no longer access the Xbox app folders or anything from the Xbox hard drive using My Files Explorer. I originally was using it to transfer stuff to Retroarch or Minecraft (for skins/mods) but it no longer allows me to access those folders. Is there any other way for me to access these folders as I need to delete some stuff in my old Retroarch69+ folder as the app no longer works.


----------



## geoffrey343434 (Oct 27, 2021)

*My files explore**r (Only dev mod) All **files access*

I had the same problem, the only way it's to switch "my files explorer" to "game" in dev mode.
The problem is that the official version of "my files explorer" can't switch to "game".

I found a solution with the tool "appxpacker" of dominater01, i can create a version of "myfilesexplorer" compatible with "game" mode.

After you switch my version of app in "game" and normally you can access at the files like before update.

_So after installing My Files Explorer, open dev home, hover over the app, click the select button (two boxes), then click where it says "app" and change it to "game."_ @dancook963

It worked for me, but sometimes my solution didn't work (it works 9 times on 10 for me).

Sorry for my english i'm french.





""


----------



## geoffrey343434 (Oct 27, 2021)

geoffrey343434 said:


> I had the same problem, the only way it's to switch "my files explorer" to "game" in dev mode.
> The problem is that the official version of "my files explorer" can't switch to "game".
> 
> I found a solution with the tool "appxpacker" of dominater01, i can create a version of "myfilesexplorer" compatible with "game" mode.
> ...


I'm sorry I didn't read correctly, my solution work only in dev mod not for the retail mod. And if i understand, retroarch69+ is for retail mode.


----------



## GinOkami428 (Oct 27, 2021)

geoffrey343434 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't read correctly, my solution work only in dev mod not for the retail mod. And if i understand, retroarch69+ is for retail mode.


That would be correct, I mean about me using retail mode and not dev mode. Oof. Well, looks like I'm SOL doesn't it? Oh, as for Retroarch60+, not sure, I haven't been able to get it to work anymore, it just gray screens on me. Yeah, I just really wanted something to access those parts of the hard drive as I should probably delete the games stored ^^; guess I can't now, huh?


----------



## geoffrey343434 (Oct 27, 2021)

GinOkami428 said:


> That would be correct, I mean about me using retail mode and not dev mode. Oof. Well, looks like I'm SOL doesn't it? Oh, as for Retroarch60+, not sure, I haven't been able to get it to work anymore, it just gray screens on me. Yeah, I just really wanted something to access those parts of the hard drive as I should probably delete the games stored ^^; guess I can't now, huh?


If you can't delete files of retroarch69+, and IF YOU HAVE A BAD CONNEXION I think the best way is to copy your games on an external drive then unplug it and after reset the console (without apps and games).
After you copy in reverse the games from you eternal drive. it's faster than re-downloading the games. But you need an external drive and you need format it.
(The saves are stored in the cloud, if you have disconnected console for too long before the reset, you risk losing your progress in some games.)


----------



## MilkaMonster78 (Dec 17, 2021)

geoffrey343434 said:


> I had the same problem, the only way it's to switch "my files explorer" to "game" in dev mode.
> The problem is that the official version of "my files explorer" can't switch to "game".
> 
> I found a solution with the tool "appxpacker" of dominater01, i can create a version of "myfilesexplorer" compatible with "game" mode.
> ...


How do I "  switch "my files explorer" to "game" in dev mode." ?


----------



## cvskid (Dec 18, 2021)

Yeah the guy who made my files explorer updated it to take support out, made a new app for people to buy with the support in it, only to not only patch support back out, but take the new app off the ms store for good.


----------



## dancook963 (Dec 31, 2021)

So after installing My Files Explorer, open dev home, hover over the app, click the select button (two boxes), then click where it says "app" and change it to "game." This drove me crazy until I saw a video.


----------



## dancook963 (Dec 31, 2021)

I know this is old, but hope it helped!


----------



## geoffrey343434 (Nov 18, 2022)

dancook963 said:


> So after installing My Files Explorer, open dev home, hover over the app, click the select button (two boxes), then click where it says "app" and change it to "game." This drove me crazy until I saw a video.


I'm really sorry, for not having posted more explanation after. I left the forum during a long time. And i have a bad level in english ^^.


----------

